# Jack's mystery illness...



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Is he vomiting? Any diahhrea? I hope he is back to normal quickly. Has he been de-wormed lately?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Thoughts?


No thoughts (not any good ones anyway...) Sending positive thoughts and healing prayers Jack's way! Hopefully it's just a tummy upset and he's back to normal soon. Keep us updated!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope the vet can help, and he feels better soon.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I also hope your vet has some answers and that Jack is back to his old self and soon. Please keep us posted!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, I hope he is better soon....perhaps he ate something that didn't agree with him? If it continues today, I'd check with the vet, just to be sure something else isn't going on... keep us posted!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am sorry to hear Jack is feeling poorly, and understand your worry. I live in New Jersey and it's spring-time so I am Lyme Disease obsessed. Is there a chance Jack could have been exposed to it? I had a dog who had it and she initially presented with lethargy, depression and inappetence. She was an active terrier who, in what appeared to me to be rather suddenly, went from her usual 100mph to 10mph and looked like a total sad sack! Whatever is ailing Jack, all good wishes for a speedy diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Best wishes for a good report ("nothing serious") from your Vet. 

The few times my Weims acted as you describe, they either had a tick-borne disease or had Coccidiosis (the latter is usually accompanied by diarrhea, but not always. My Weims never failed to eat unless they were very ill). We believed the latter to be caused by eating rabbit droppings, since there was an abundance of these in their environment.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Jack. Is he better?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thanks y'all...*

Just got him back from the vet. 
They took samples of everything off to the lab.
The water drinking gave the vet the worst concerns, but it's way too early to tell. Tests should all be back by tomorrow.
I got Jack to eat a couple of dried liver treats (those things are irresistable!), but still he's lost a couple of pounds from the beginning of March.
We're very worried, and appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sending some love your way. I sure hope to read a good report soon.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts too. It's scary when you don't know what's wrong and how to help. I hope you find out soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Tyler*: Hopes and good wishes running strong for Jack. We'll be waiting to hear the test results. Glad he's at least willing to nibble on the liver treats.:clover:


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

You and Jack are in my thoughts <3


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Test results back...*

Addisons.

Adrenal test tomorrow morning. Jack is declining pretty fast, so we may need cortisone tomorrow as well.

I have no idea what I'm up against. But I told this dog I'd fight for him, and I will.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Oh NO!*

I feel so bad!!!!!!!!!...but you will pull him through this crisis and help him live his best life yet. He is your best friend and so worth fighting for, you are absolutely right.
I am just so sad that this is happening ..
My very best wishes and prayers to you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Tyler*, now that you know what you're dealing with, all the effort can be put forth to get Jack well and keep him that way. Darn that Addisons! Lots of first-hand expertise available on this forum in managing AD. We're in the fight with you. Best wishes going forward.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

A close friend of mine (one of the Fermilab poodles) has Addison's, and Xander is almost 10, and doing fine with meds. He was diagnosed quite a while ago. We are pulling for Jack -- please keep us posted.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Addisons.
> 
> Adrenal test tomorrow morning. Jack is declining pretty fast, so we may need cortisone tomorrow as well.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm up against. But I told this dog I'd fight for him, and I will.


I was afraid of that, but didn't want to say it out loud in case it turned out to be just an "off" tummy... My standard poodle foster boy, Dolce,(who was adopted by a co-worker), had similar symptoms, but more severe (wouldn't eat and seemed to want to hide and tremble) and he's been initially diagnosed with Addisons as well... They haven't definitively diagnosed it, but are treating it as such... Judy, his mom, says he's doing well with treatment and they're also committed to doing everything they can to keep him as happy and comfortable as they can for as long as possible.

Best wishes for the best possible outcome for your buddy!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww, poor guy! I was thinking addisons. At least you got him to the vet and have things figured out. My boy Riley had addisons disease. With treatment he really turned around! Made alot of difference, and he didnt have any trouble with it at all (except in the end, but another story from another illness)! If you stay on top of the pills, injections and bloodwork, you should be fine. Your vet will explain things to you. A few things, he will need extra steroids during times of stress. You also have to be very on top of things if he has any vomiting/diarrhea or gets sick at all. Pretty much any signs of him being "off" warrent a trip (or at least phone call) to the vet ASAP. Please let us know how he does with the treatment and everything!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sending well wishes to you and Jack.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. Please, keep us updated! I'm wishing and praying for the best for you both!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry! Was he a rescue? Do you know his background? It would be helpful to all breeders if you could post his pedigree or his parents. It would be helpful too if you could post his results on Poodle Health Registry. Some of us can help you with that. Lots of prayers and healing thoughts for your boy!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Yes, Jack is a rescue...*

He was on the streets for some time when he was brought to NorCal Poodle Rescue, who hooked us up. We have no background on him at all.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tyler said:


> He was on the streets for some time when he was brought to NorCal Poodle Rescue, who hooked us up. We have no background on him at all.


While I'm sorry to hear that Jack has AD, I'm relieved that he's in such good hands! Life for a rescue dog is a crap shoot and Jack lucked out when he landed you as his owner. (I mean that in all seriousness and with all sincerity.) 

Not everyone would handle this diagnosis with the steadfast determination that you have and that alone will serve Jack well. Tell Jack to be strong because he has an entire Poodle Nation here behind him!  

Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Jack has AD. Now that you know the problem you can get him the best care possible. I hope he responds well to treatment and is back to his old self soon.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I have no idea what I'm up against. But I told this dog I'd fight for him, and I will.


Tyler, how are you & Jack doing today? He's one lucky dog to be rescued by you, I mean that.

I'm sure you've googled AD to no end but take heart & remember:

_[...] *with a timely diagnosis and lifelong medication coupled with careful management of stress, an Addisonian can lead a good life with normal life expectancy*._ from  Poodle Health Registry


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Poor Jack and poor you! We are pulling for you both. What a scary and challenging chapter you are entering, but it seems there are more than a few here who have delt with AD. You are not alone. Stand strong! I hope Jack gets back on his feet quickly.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news, but optimistic for Jack in your loving care.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, but glad he has you and that it is now treatable. He will feel better very soon.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Saturday update...*

Thanks so much for all the support!

Yesterday we did the ACTH response test, and I'm waiting for a call back from the Vet with the results. (edit: results back, 100% positive of AD. No stim effect at all.)
We were certain enough of the diagnosis yesterday that Jack got an injection of Percortin and has started Prednisone, to avoid a crisis situation.
He's been doing a lot of sleeping, and hasn't really eaten much for a week.
He's dropped about 3.5-4lbs.
This morning he's smiling a little. We walked out and down the block, but he wasn't really into it, so we came back and did a little brush. I think he feels better.
He ate a couple of the dried liver treats greedily, and may have nibbled at his breakfast (which went untouched earlier).
I'm in touch with an Addisons support group that, like y'all, have been really great, encouraging and supportive. :angel:
I'm reading everything I can get my hands on.
It's going to be expensive, but it seems once it's under control, and the balance is understood, I might be able to do some of this stuff myself, rather than have everything go through the vet.
Sure was a weird birthday. :der:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You're doing all the rights things. I know the best gift is for you and Jack to be together. resent: May that be so for a good,_ long_ time to come.:clover:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jack couldn't be in better hands! I'm glad you have an Addison's Support Group to guide you through what must be a very trying time. And you can always vent to us. Give Jack a big hug/kiss from me and mine.

My birthday just passed as well.  Happy belated birthday! :birthday:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Jack is in good hands. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Jack is Back...*

Though he's not 100%, he's eating well, and running up and down the stairs again, even if not with his previous abandon.
He's drinking a LOT of water and peeing like a fire hose. If he gets up, we've got to rush him out before he has an accident (he's had a couple...).

I imagine that's a result of the Prednisone, but I sure hope it will somehow stabilize.

Thanks again, "Poodle Nation" for all the support and prayers!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Though he's not 100%, he's eating well, and running up and down the stairs again, even if not with his previous abandon.
> He's drinking a LOT of water and peeing like a fire hose. If he gets up, we've got to rush him out before he has an accident (he's had a couple...).
> 
> I imagine that's a result of the Prednisone, but I sure hope it will somehow stabilize.
> ...


All the credit to you --- he is so lucky to have found you (and you him). I don't even want to think what could have happened if this had happened if he (or any other dog) was at the shelter.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Glad to hear that Jack is doing better.....My thoughts and prayers are with you both!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Dog ate his own homework...*

Prednisone, it turns out, makes dogs very hungry and thirsty. Jack has been putting just about everything in his mouth. At first I thought he was bored, until he ripped up a paper bag, and only about half the bag was left.
Today...somehow... he got his lips on a bottle of Prednisone.
He ate almost all of them.
Rushed him to the vet, purged him of the paper bag bits, and what was left of the pred.
I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry you and Jack are having trouble. Hang in there!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear! I'm glad you discovered Jack got into the prednisone as quickly as you did and were able to get him to the vet. Like you needed another poodle worry, huh? Steroids do amp up appetite and water intake, then there's all the extra peeing to contend with, _ugh!_ Sorry you've hit a rough patch. But you _will _get things regulated and life should get easier. I wish you calmer, better days. I'm not a doctor, but I prescribe either some nice herbal tea or perhaps something stronger in a high ball glass for you.:drink:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my. So glad you got him quickly to the vet. Good luck. I know it will get easier....I have friends with a spoo with Addisons, who was diagnosed at around 4 -- think he is around 9 or 10 now. He is a very big boy. His appetite does not seem outrageous, but I do know he drinks LOTS of water......meaning lots of outside.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

When my Riley was put on steroids his appetite was Hugely increased!! He was getting into the cat food every change, became a garbage surfer at 7 years old, begged for food, etc. It took awhile to calm down, but it finally did. It will get better!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Im sorry about tyler, I hope you can get him where he needs to be with his meds. I feel your pain, looks like my lil Eve may have cushing's.. the opposite of addison's. Big hugs going your way!


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Tyler,

I'm so glad you found a vet who is knowledgeable enough to test Jack for Addisons before putting him through thousands of dollars worth of other tests.
I'm also sorry you don't have pedigree information on him.

If you haven't already joined, I think the K9Addisons Yahoo group is the very best of the AD groups out there. There is an incredible amount of sound medical and practical knowledge on that group about how to get Jack's meds dialed in. 

It's not good enough to have test results within normal limits. For Jack to feel and be his best, you need to work to achieve the right balance for him. They can help you be an advocate for Jack and work with your vet. They can help guide you through getting Jack's pred dose down to a fraction of what it probably is right now....aside from his adventure in "self medication"! The appetite, water consumption and peeing are classic signs of too much pred. 
A friend with two adopted AD standards has one on .5mg of pred daily and the other on only .25mg daily. They also get monthly Percortin...and those doses are different too. The dogs are about the same size and within a couple of pounds of weight, but the differences in meds, personalized for each, are considerable.

URL's for the K9Addisons group are
k9Addisons : k9Addisons is a support and information list for those with canine companions afflicted by Addisons Disease.
and
List Subscription

Hmmm....PF keeps making those URLs into something else, but the underlying links do work...

Best wishes to you both!!

Nancy
PHR Volunteer


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Jack has not been feeling well. Hopefully now that you know what exactly it is, that he will be back to his old self before you know it. Sending hugs and kisses from Sylvia, Lacey and Sadie!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, Nancy.. great information. I'm on one Adogs yahoo group already, and it's cumbersome. I'll try this one too.

I know there are other Addisons Dogs on this forum, perhaps we should have a section here for these discussions.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

How is Jack? It's been a few months from the last post.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, I started a new thread on the poodle health board for those interested in the continuing story.


----------

